# SA with excessive tremors (Essential Tremor)



## Lighthouse78 (Sep 26, 2010)

Hi there,
I'm 32 and male, and I've been suffering from SA accompanied with excessive tremor in every part of my body. At first, -13 years ago- my tremor was relatively tolerable; however, I experienced every stage which are known to be the indications of SA -avoiding dining out with people, feeling very tense and frightened when I was asked to deliver some speech or presentation, lacking friends, etc. I used a wide range of medication, tried herbs, and guided meditation and relaxation techniques. Relatively they worked, to some extent I felt better but my tremor didn't go away. Some years ago, I went to see a neurologist and she said it could be due to Essential Tremor, aka Benign Tremor, and this could also cause SA itself. 
 My hands, arms, legs, knees, belly, and especially neck and head are always shaky (I don't know if it is the same case when I'm in sleep). They're relatively moderate when I'm alone but get worse when I'm with strangers and perform something, and the worst when I'm supposed to stand still for picture taking or national anthems and homage, especially if there are people directly looking at me, for instance. At those times, it is just a catastrophe and I can't control any part of my body. It's been 14 years and my tremor is getting worse and worse. I'm a teacher and I've already begun to think of quitting my job. It's getting unbearable. 
 I wonder if there are any friends experiencing this situation? Do you think that it is just because of ET, which is claimed to be untreatable? I do really need your experiences, suggestions, and advice. Thanks for reading&#8230;


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

ET can be treated. Off the top of my head, 2 medications that are known to help are propranolol and primidone. Have you tried either of these? 

They may not cure the tremor but they will definitely reduce it.


----------



## Lighthouse78 (Sep 26, 2010)

Yes, I've been using Propranolol for nearly 5 years; but not on a regular basis. I prefer to use it when I feel "I shouldn't tremble" in a social gathering. To some degree it helps, but it is now not as effective as it was years ago. Tremors are getting worse, and this multiplies my SA


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

Yeah, unfortunately, tolerance and decreasing effectiveness can be an issue with these meds. Increasing the dose is one way to get around this. Propranolol maximum dose is 240-320mg per day. If you are already at this level, you can try other things like combining propranolol with primidone. Treatment for ET is described here,
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/1150290-treatment
Hope this helps.
ps. I used 240mg propranolol per day for a while and it helped greatly with my hand tremor.


----------



## Lighthouse78 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks for the article. I use Propranolol not more than 40mg per day. And, this is what my doc suggested. You say; "I used..." Don't you need to use any more? Did the tremors go away? Was it only with your hands or other parts of your body as well? For me, the most problemmatic and unbearable part is my head. I sometimes -when in front of people standing still -just can't control it! How frustrating...


----------



## alte (Sep 4, 2010)

I used propranolol to steady my hands during two months of surgery rotation (I am a medical student). I took 80mg three times a day because each dose lasts about 4 hours. There was a very noticeable difference between 40mg and 80mg. Outside of that rotation, I do ok without medication. 

What you describe does sound frustrating. I hope you find a solution.


----------



## livinginfear (Jan 31, 2009)

I have essential tremor also. It's hereditary. It does make SA worse because you have to deal with the embarrassment of others seeing you shake. I've been shaking since I was a kid in elementary school. Not fun. I use propranolol situationally, like for job interviews or if I have to be with a group of people. I don't use it in my every day life, though I still shake. Fear makes the shaking worse, and there's a lot of fear in life when you have SA. I don't think essential tremors causes SA, but it certainly doesn't make it any easier either!


----------



## mulerbest (Oct 13, 2010)

Hi there i am MB from Ethiopia Africa i have been suffering with this SAD for the last 3 years and the worest thing is that i had this continuous or restless tremor (essential tremor i think) and i dont know what to do all i know who can help me is you out there, As i am scared or suffering from this symptom i can't go to doctors (i am scared of the situation too much) in addition to this i cant afford to buy any medicine or to go to a doctor my family is very poor and they think i am shy and my shyness causes this SAD and tremor. So please help me in any way you can i cant do anything all by myself so i need your close assistance.


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

You say you're a teacher? Well, your students and coworkers are going to have to accept that you can't help it, that it's a neurological condition. As long as it doesn't impair your ability to teach (other than making you self-conscious), I don't see why you should be embarrassed about it. Perhaps it would be less stressful to be more open about it, maybe take a few minutes at the beginning of class to discuss it with your students - most kids will sympathize. Your coworkers should too!


----------



## Optimistic1 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Understand Your Frustration*

I do not have ET, but similar, anxiety triggered tremor and sometimes a tic. My head tremors and sometimes, often actually, will shake back and forth. I understand your frustration. I've been adapting my life and interest around the SA and tremor and it's helping. I still have the tremor and tic when I go out, but at least although with some anxiety, I'm going out and have a life. I went through the phase of hiding in my house, no job, no social activities, barely able to do my grocery shopping, it didn't help. Staying active and finding a way to lessen the affect of the tremor on your day to day activities is the best thing you can do. You should try medications and combinations if you can, with your doctors advise. Stick to teaching if it's what you love, because you sound as though you would regret giving up teaching because of this, consider teaching younger kids who are not as enclined to notice the tremor or care. Notify your coworkers that you've been diagnosed with ET so they know and understand what's going on. Some people try to hide a tremor from family, friends and coworkers, it's impossible and just makes things worse, it's a relief to let them know what's going on. If you have a tension problem as well, before really big events where you want more control over muscle tension and therefore tremors, try a muscle relaxer (with docs permission)a couple of hours before bed the night before. That can help. And professional massages help also, I would get one once a week, mid week, and again before really stressful events. It does help and certainly would not make anything worse.

Good luck.


----------

